# double play



## pmtm2 (Oct 13, 2008)

I am having trouble figuring out the double play. I press down and activate it then i press down again, but instead of going to the last channel it goes to directv basics channel. So if i am watching 285 and 206 when i press down instead of switching back between 285 206 it goes for 285 to directv basics channel.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

pmtm2 said:


> I am having trouble figuring out the double play. I press down and activate it then i press down again, but instead of going to the last channel it goes to directv basics channel. So if i am watching 285 and 206 when i press down instead of switching back between 285 206 it goes for 285 to directv basics channel.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164963


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

read the thread referenced above, but what is happening is when you were switching between 285 and 206, you were switching between them on one tuner, and the other tuner was on something else. Don't use "previous" button to switch between them, use the down arrow


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The first time DoublePlay is activated after the receiver comes out of Stand-by or has been rebooted, if nothing has been recorded using the second tuner, will cause the receiver to tune to channel 201. After that it will remember the last channel you tuned to or the last channel it used to the tuner to record something.

- Merg


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

After you press the down button to activate DP and then you have to press down again on each channel that you want to use with DP. That link that is posted will help to give more detail.


----------



## ptwat (Nov 27, 2006)

I have read both threads on this and have used doubleplay before. Every once in a while I run into a problem like this: I have not had DP active and I am on ch 72. I tune to ch 284 and push the down arrow twice. The box tunes to ch 276. If push down arrow it tunes back to 284. I change to 72 and and then 284, push down arrow and it tunes to 276. I push down arrow again and it tunes to 276. In other words, I can't get it away from 276.
I do a system test and when it comes out of system test I tune to 72 then 284 and do a double down arrow. It then tunes to 276.
How do I get 276 out of the doubleplay??


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Make sure DP is activated. Switch to the tuner that channel is on 276. Change to another channel. Switch tuners.

Remember Prev Channel and Double Play are independent of each other. Prev Channel switches between the last two channels viewed on a tuner and Double Play switches back and forth between tuners.

- Merg


----------



## ptwat (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Merg.
That makes sense. The other way I was "forcing" the DP to switch was to start a "record" on ch 72 then tune to ch 284 bringing up the menu to turn off DP or turn off record, selecting turn off DP and starting over with 72 and 284. Then stopping the "record" on 72.
Your way is more straight forward. I will try that the next time I have the problem.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

No problem. Just remember that if the system has been restarted since the last time you used Double Play and nothing has recorded on the background tuner, when you activate Double Play it will go to Channel 201 (although it might use Channel 1 now).

- Merg


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

ptwat said:


> I have read both threads on this and have used doubleplay before. Every once in a while I run into a problem like this: I have not had DP active and I am on ch 72. I tune to ch 284 and push the down arrow twice. ...


You need to push the down arrow twice before you change channels.

Tune to channel 284
Push down arrow twice (DVR changes to some other channel)
Change to the channel you want (let's say 200).
Now when you press the down arrow, it toggles to channel 284.
Press down arrow again, it toggles to 200.
Etc.


----------



## ptwat (Nov 27, 2006)

Works like a champ now.
I guess the thing to remember once DP is active is that down arrow changes tuners and previous and/or guide changes change the channel on the same tuner.
Thanks again for the help.


----------

